# Why do people like Bayley?



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Her ass.. That's about it.. Which she doesn't have to begin with but this is a WF crowd who get excited over a naked ankle


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Why do you people like any diva? They all sucks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Because people aren't being serious super masculine, testosterone, king of the jungle driven men and instead they are enjoying the innocent fun gimmick.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Why do you people like any diva? They all sucks.


Uhm.. Asuka? :bige


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Because people aren't being serious super masculine, testosterone, king of the jungle driven men and instead they are enjoying the innocent fun gimmick.


Finn Balor is a geek, hes 6'0" and in supreme shape but he isn't 6'8" and in supreme shape so I can PROBABLY kick his ass, although the last time I decided to work out was when I had to walk to my fridge to finish off my thanksgiving dinner.


Seriously, some of the posts I read on WF about smaller wrestlers who are usually in excellent shape are just humorous to me.


Anyways despite that being irrelevant, you said what I was going to say.


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

She does suck. She has a nice ass. But the face ?! Total butterface.


----------



## Huggerlover (Jul 19, 2016)

Because she is the women's answer to a Bryan or Zayn. A pure babyface underdog who people can get behind.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Her gimmick sucks her finisher sucks and she looks like a dude and she's terrible at promos


Please don't flag me for reposting the video , skip to 1:00 listen to why people like her


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

This is what I'd like to know. She is beyond boring and her promos are some of the worst I've ever seen.

She doesn't even have looks to save her, especially not with that foot face.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Everybody in the E sucks. You just choose who sucks less from the crowd and the you call them your favorite.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

She got a nice ass


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

her ass


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Because they're mature adults? I've yet to see anyone hate on Bayley who doesn't sound like they're 13.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Brandough said:


> She got a nice ass


She has like the 3rd best ass of the women on Raw and that's not taking into account the level of ass on SDL.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

She has the charisma, which gets the fans behind her... Yeah, I noticed all the ass posts. :lol

But, I do find the whole forced smiles and hugs a bit much... It's like the cringey kid at school, trying their hardest to be your friend where you don't want it.

I do think, that she could do well as a generic non-gimmicky female superstar.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> She has like the 3rd best ass of the women on Raw and that's not taking into account the level of ass on SDL.


Who's the the other two nice booties?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Krokro said:


> Finn Balor is a geek, hes 6'0" and in supreme shape but he isn't 6'8" and in supreme shape so I can PROBABLY kick his ass, although the last time I decided to work out was when I had to walk to my fridge to finish off my thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> 
> Seriously, some of the posts I read on WF about smaller wrestlers who are usually in excellent shape are just humorous to me.
> ...


LOL you really believe Balor is 6'0?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

She's genuinely likable, which is 90% of the battle when trying to get over as a babyface. Plus she was a part of one of the most satisfying wrestling moments I've ever seen, so yeah...I'm a fan.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Brandough said:


> Who's the the other two nice booties?


I like Emma and Sasha. I mean they have killer bubble butts. It's all personal choice really. None of them have Alexa booty.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> She has like the 3rd best ass of the women on Raw and that's not taking into account the level of ass on SDL.


I will NOT stand for this.

She most certainly has the third best ass of the entire women's division on both rosters, behind Bliss and Naomi.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Who do people like (insert wrestler here)" threads are the worst.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't exactly have strong feelings for her either positive or negative, she's sure there, not really much else I can say.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Some like her cakes and others think she's cute.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Bayley is adorable. Her gimmick is fun.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Martins said:


> I will NOT stand for this.
> 
> She most certainly has the third best ass of the entire women's division on both rosters, behind Bliss and Naomi.


I find Bayley's ass to be big not nice. There is a difference. Naomi big and nice Emma Alexa Sasha killer round butts


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Her gimmick has somewhat of a natural persona that most like, plus she has some talent, and is beautiful which always is a bonus.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Rated R™ said:


> LOL you really believe Balor is 6'0?


I rounded up. If anything hes like 5'9-5'10"



LOL so I guess I really don't care!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Yup I think this is it. Officially every women on the main roster has had this "Why do people like" thread. People like who they like, get over it.(I still can't believe Becky got one:frown2

Personally I think she's corny and she's #3 for me out of the 4Horsewomen.


----------



## AmbroseRanger (Sep 26, 2016)

Because since this is the PG era, gimmicks made for kids like cena and bayley are on the top of the bussines and others, that would be top on the attitude era, get to do shit jokes 24/7.

I hate bayley and she should be a jobber like ellsworth. Can't stand with kids gimmick+ superman bookings


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Krokro said:


> Finn Balor is a geek, hes 6'0" and in supreme shape but he isn't 6'8" and in supreme shape so I can PROBABLY kick his ass, although the last time I decided to work out was when I had to walk to my fridge to finish off my thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> 
> Seriously, some of the posts I read on WF about smaller wrestlers who are usually in excellent shape are just humorous to me.
> ...


In the real world Balor is probably about 5'10" at best. Guy looked like a child next to Rollins, who isn't exactly the Big Show.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Her gimmick sucks her finisher sucks and she looks like a dude and she's terrible at promos





Therapy said:


> Her ass.. That's about it.. Which she doesn't have to begin with but this is a WF crowd who get excited over a naked ankle


Sums it up


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> *I find Bayley's ass to be big not nice. There is a difference.* Naomi big and nice Emma Alexa Sasha killer round butts


The bolded is fair enough. Personally I'm all about that Bayley ass-type though :bayley


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Basically, I think the exact opposite of everything in the original post. I think she's completely adorable and I can't image how anyone couldn't like her. Also, I think her promos come off as very genuine. Like, she's just as awkward and dorky in non-scripted material.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that cute nerd girls>>>>>>>>>>*

Finishers aren't really something that sway my opinion on a wrestler one way or another. I guess since Brock Lesnar does 35 belly-to-belly suplexes in every match, I can agree that it's a little weird for a match to end with one.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*They like her because she is likable when she enters the arena. She is a joy to watch and the kids love her. So she is winning points there and she is a decent wrestler. *_


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Martins said:


> The bolded is fair enough. Personally I'm all about that Bayley ass-type though :bayley


All good man I get that. It's a personal taste thing.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't get the appeal of her character to adult audiences, but her connection to kids is tremendous. She isn't a great promo, but her natural likability helps her cause. 

I do think she is the most overrated of the horsewomen when it comes to in ring ability, but she tends to get treated better than Becky.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

this thread again...why does anyone like <insert name here>


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Because She's SWEET than generally a woman supposed to be.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The actual gimmick itself does absolutely nothing for me other than make me cringe, but she seems like a genuinely nice person which I'm guessing is part of her appeal? If you're a little girl under the age of 12 then I DEFINITELY get the appeal. Then again, Chikara has even goofier characters and yet their main demo are adults... so...

I used to love silly gimmicks like Glacier in WCW, so I'm not taking a holier-than-thou stance when it comes to personal preference. More power to you if Bayley floats your boat. :draper2


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't understand it either. So far her joining the main roster, I haven't seen much to like about her. The gimmick, the mic work is not good. Just not feeling it.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Same reason why they like the New Day.

Same reason why some men love wearing pink shirt and dyed their hair pink. It's something that most people wouldn't do so if they do it they think they'll become a cool guy and a hipster.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Most boring woman on the roster who gets screen time. Unbearable.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoy her character but man her wrestling leaves alot to be desired since being called up. I didn't get to watch a lot of her work in NXT but I hear it was pretty damn good. What I see now though isn't good at all. There is absolutely no power behind anything she does in the ring other than her finisher which looks really good. Without the power behind anything she does it comes off looking extremely fake. We all know it's "fake" but it's not supposed to be so damn obvious.

Perhaps she needs to work with someone smaller like Sasha or Alexa from Smackdown....when she's in the ring with someone big like Charlotte she just looks bad.... and that's fixable btw... someone has to let her know about it with some friendly critique. I hope it happens because I enjoy the character.*


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Her use on Raw is abysmal, but I wondered this on NXT too. The fans gave her feud with Sasha Banks this mythic aura about it and you go ahead and watch that stuff and it's okay but I don't get why people are absolutely losing their minds over it. Bayley's perfectly functional in the ring and weak on the mic. There are far more interesting women around, so I don't get the ravenous thirst for everything Bayley does from certain areas of the fanbase.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So now looks should determine who's on Raw ? She's a great in-ring talent and she's over, what the fuck do people want ? Models ? Go watch America's Next Top Model or Swimwear Youtube channels.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I thought she was really impressive tonight, actually. She outshined Charlotte on the mic in their segment, and put on a pretty good match.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Shes a talented in ring performer but yeah, she is basically the polar opposite of what I care about in womens wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does anybody like anybody???

I don't get these threads. You're obviously not really looking for reasons why you should like Bayley, most of the time these threads are just looking for people to agree with them so they feel justified in posting it to start with lol.

But for what it's worth, I find Bayley to be genuinely likeable, and it's nice to see a pure babyface who doesn't act like a twat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't know. Why can't you write a coherent sentence.

Good wrestler, Undeniable fan connection, plays the babyface perfectly with her body language and facial expressions.


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes she has a nice ass, but i can't believe I'm the first person to mention she also has great boobies!

plus in all seriousness she seems genuinely likeable.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

She's not my particular cup-o-tea, but it seems pretty obvious to me.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "Who do people like (insert wrestler here)" threads are the worst.


No that title goes to "I'm I the only one who...?" 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G901F met Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's a good natural babyface, but yeah she's pretty mediocre.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

She's a face.. Isn't that how it's supposed to work?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

She feels like a genuine babyface, in everything she does. You give her gimmick to anybody else on the roster and it just doesn't work, it does with her though, she's mastered it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess she has being a good face going for her? But she's stunningly boring as a wrestler, even worse on the mic/at acting and ugly as fuck to boot so she's not at all likeable to me.


----------



## MasterJay (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok look, Her finishers is sht (We all know that by now) But I have been watching Bayley since NXT Respect and I got say...She is a pretty fun character to watch each week. She does have a great Underdog gimmick and the way she is always being happy and playful is a great change of pace for RAW where most of the Time we got the Two Shield Bros killing the other Heels careers.

I think if she were to maybe go back to the Training center and try to work out a new finisher, she could be a great wrestler( She will never be on Charlotte level) But close...

And if you don't like her, I don't care....Because it only matters to me, what I think about a Wrestler. No one can change my mind about that. Bayley is great, Her finisher is sht but with a little work..she can get better..


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

AryaDark said:


> *I enjoy her character but man her wrestling leaves alot to be desired since being called up. I didn't get to watch a lot of her work in NXT but I hear it was pretty damn good. What I see now though isn't good at all. There is absolutely no power behind anything she does in the ring other than her finisher which looks really good. Without the power behind anything she does it comes off looking extremely fake. We all know it's "fake" but it's not supposed to be so damn obvious.
> 
> Perhaps she needs to work with someone smaller like Sasha or Alexa from Smackdown....when she's in the ring with someone big like Charlotte she just looks bad.... and that's fixable btw... someone has to let her know about it with some friendly critique. I hope it happens because I enjoy the character.*


Bayley's strength is her epic storytelling and psychology, part of that is her lack of stiffness in matches; for her, most of the time wrestling is just fun competition, not a fight. So when she's in a feud that is a fight she gets stiffer and meaner and she stops doing her silly moves and taunts. Have you seen the Takeover: Respect Ironman match? If not, it's worth a watch if you want to see the vicious side of Bayley.


----------



## MasterJay (Sep 1, 2016)

Callisto said:


> I guess she has being a good face going for her? But she's stunningly boring as a wrestler, even worse on the mic/at acting and ugly as fuck to boot so she's not at all likeable to me.


And I don't know what kinda women you are into, But she is fine as hell in and out of the ring mate.

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQtQYGlfE1wDaI7_kVCQMucC-rGFMGvDDJLZfCtaBrp9paHzapO

Better looking than Charlotte and Sasha I can tell you that much...and Sasha is not even that Hot to begin with.


----------



## Paradigm (Mar 9, 2010)

Only issue with her is the finisher. It's really hard to suspend disbelief when people are taking bigger bumps constantly, then a belly-to-belly finishes them off.

Other than that she seems alright, nothing to hate about her.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bayley was so cringe last night. I know she's a cheesy character but there's still a line. I like her, but damn. The booking on the main roster hasn't done her many favors yet.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MasterJay said:


> And I don't know what kinda women you are into, But she is fine as hell in and out of the ring mate.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQtQYGlfE1wDaI7_kVCQMucC-rGFMGvDDJLZfCtaBrp9paHzapO
> 
> Better looking than Charlotte and Sasha I can tell you that much...and Sasha is not even that Hot to begin with.


Not women who look like Make-A-Wish children apparently


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The fact of the matter is... Bayley to Belly is one of the shittiest finishers ever.
:bayley :tripsscust


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## GiftOfJericho (Dec 7, 2016)

Nerds on here will get excited over any chick. Especially the girl-next-door types like AJ Lee and Bailey.

They're both butters though and they look like 12 year olds.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

She looks like that chick from Napoleon Dynamite. She has a nice arse on her and she's likeable, i guess. She looks funny though... like her face is drawn on.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Half this thread is just about her ass, that should answer your question.

For me, I have no problem with child friendly characters but her particular brand of cheesiness doesn't do anything for me. She was a great wrestler in NXT though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Please don't flag me for reposting the video , skip to 1:00 listen to why people like her


*Big ups to you for the Don Tony plug :cudi. That's my favorite wrestling podcast.*


----------



## TightsTooTight (Oct 7, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> *I don't get the appeal of her character to adult audiences, but her connection to kids is tremendous.* She isn't a great promo, but her natural likability helps her cause.
> 
> I do think she is the most overrated of the horsewomen when it comes to in ring ability, but she tends to get treated better than Becky.


That's my biggest takeaway with Bayley. I have a very young daughter and so it's pretty cool to have a character like Bayley in the WWE. As an adult I don't find her entertaining in the slightest, but I'm glad she's there for the kids.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

She has a nice ass, but that is about it from my perspective. I don't know, she is a good character for children, I guess. Although she still seems pretty green in the ring at times.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

She looks like a dude ? Why is everyone that isn't a solid 10 ugly as sin to people on the Internet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> She's genuinely likable


This is what kills me about modern wrestling. Being "genuine" is such a pointless concept in a fake fighting soap opera. What happened to having characters? Or exaggerated personalities? I could give a shit less if a wrestler could hold down a conversation about video games for 15 minutes. If they could, that makes them a genuinely likable person outside the business. What exactly is Bayley's character? Why should anyone who has never watched an episode of NXT not only cheer for her, but actually care? Outside of the "she's the face against the bully heel" tired argument.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

she has the potential to be one of the most unique and interesting characters in wrestling, or at least in women's wrestling. that "big sister" character is awesome, it's marketable, BUT they have to find a way to do it on the main roster and on the big stage. Her quirky mannerisms and stuff is going to be really hard to get over with casual fans across the country that have never seen her before.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

She plays John Cena better than John Cena.




> This is what kills me about modern wrestling. Being "genuine" is such a pointless concept in a fake fighting soap opera. What happened to having characters? Or exaggerated personalities? I could give a shit less if a wrestler could hold down a conversation about video games for 15 minutes. If they could, that makes them a genuinely likable person outside the business. What exactly is Bayley's character? Why should anyone who has never watched an episode of NXT not only cheer for her, but actually care? Outside of the "she's the face against the bully heel" tired argument.


Because her character is a believable underdog. Its authentic unlike what they do with most of the roster. I didn't like her at first either, but after she lost to Charlotte then redeemed herself by beating Sasha to finally win the NXT belt, that won me over. That storytelling worked for me.

- Vic


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> Because her character is a believable underdog.


How? She's not small (like Mysterio or Bryan) going up against "larger than life" wrestlers. She's never really had a major loss on the main roster, let alone any real feud of note. You can't be an underdog if you've only been on the roster for a few months. And she just beat the champ on Raw.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

She's been a jobber for most of her career...

- Vic


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Why do people like anyone? We should just shit on every wrestler in the company.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

I am a little surprised that no one mentioned one of the reasons is that the crowd just loves to go and do all the different Bayley chants.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> This is what kills me about modern wrestling. Being "genuine" is such a pointless concept in a fake fighting soap opera. What happened to having characters? Or exaggerated personalities? I could give a shit less if a wrestler could hold down a conversation about video games for 15 minutes. If they could, that makes them a genuinely likable person outside the business. What exactly is Bayley's character? Why should anyone who has never watched an episode of NXT not only cheer for her, but actually care? Outside of the "she's the face against the bully heel" tired argument.


It's really no different than meeting someone in real life and saying: hey, I like him/her/them. Something that's displayed either through the way they speak, act, smile, etc. Almost an aura of sorts. It's a pretty rare thing in wrestling, especially for babyfaces. The only recent ones that I personally feel have had it were Bryan, Zayn, and Bayley. 

I'd also argue that showing anything genuine in a fake sport is a good way to get yourself noticed, especially in this day in age when it's supposed to be the "Reality Era" yet 99% of the content comes off feeling scripted. 

...and if you're asking me why a casual fan who never watched NXT should like her, I guess you should ask a casual fan. It's probably the same for them though as it was for me. She's likable. Doesn't really require much else.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Why do people like her? 

She's likable...funny how that works.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol, people talking about her ass need to open up bootyoftheday.co in another tab and get on with it. :lmao

For the most part, she's never really done much for me as a character. Although she did slightly start to grow on me at the end of her NXT run when she got to show more fire (like Zayn currently). I'd say she suits and plays her gimmick well (even though it's not for me) and is over enough for it, a decent enough ring worker that displays a good understanding of psychology and selling, sadly horrific on the mic. Her sloppy and weak offense sometimes leave something to be desired. Overall though, I've been neutral on her for 90% of the time.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

She doesn't appeal to me... She is kid friendly, but harmless and not really annoying. So, I just kind of shrug my shoulders when she comes on.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

why do people like anybody? they all suck for one reason or another. now give me likes for being super edgy.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Because we're not a bunch of hateful adolescent thundercunts.

:Bayley :Bayley :Bayley :Bayley :Bayley :Bayley :Bayley :Bayley 

Seriously live crowds love her, internet dicks hate her. I couldn't be happier

:bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley :bayley


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> and if you're asking me why a casual fan who never watched NXT should like her, I guess you should ask a casual fan.


I'm a casual fan, and am genuinely curious. I see no reason to cheer for her at all.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

We've gone from divas like Stacy Keibler, Maryse, Kelly Kelly, etc to ugly no good skiny chicks with NO ASS like sasha and baylay!

I'd take Eva over baylay and sasha any day of the week.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'd like to think a Finn Balor fan would be more accepting of women like Sasha and Bayley since Finn isn't like any of the male superstars of era's past.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Dumb post imo.

If it was up to you all women wrestlers would have to have Eva looks and the skills of Lita. I don't specially like Bayley but WWE should be about diversity ( she's obviously a gimmick for children).

I'd love to see some of your girlfriends just to realize how picky you are with your own choices, not to mention your own faces.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

HereNThere said:


> She does suck. She has a nice ass. But the face ?! Total butterface.


She sucks. I never noticed her ass, maybe if she wore a paper bag on her face I would have? One of the worst mic worker in the company. She's also a huge dork, I don't know if it's personality or gimmick aimed at children. But some people like her, you will see those dorks holding hugger sign. The most embarrassing part is it's all grown adults. Fucking cringe


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

if you are a dad who loves wrestling and your little daughter loves wrestling, You will obviously want her to see Bayley as a role model instead of the Bellas.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

I can not stand Bayley.. Just watch her promo from Monday Night Raw. I guess some guys want to hug her?!? Her finisher is trash. Grown ass men in a hug like a champ shirt :gtfo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

People like her because of how she was in NXT. Over there she was a loveable underdog that struggled and fought for everything she got and she did it without compromising who she was and what she stood for. She was like Rocky Balboa. 

On the main roster....she's a smiling doofus and I knew they were going to do that to her. I knew they would take the "Hugging" aspect of her character and basically make that her defining character trait and sure enough, that is exactly what they did. 

Honestly, what they do with Sasha is closer to what Bayley should be and Sasha should be off acting mean and nasty to everyone and being THE BOSS. But...oh well.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Flawlessstuff said:


> if you are a dad who loves wrestling and your little daughter loves wrestling, You will obviously want her to see Bayley as a role model instead of the Bellas.


Of course dad's want their girls to always be their little girl. They secretly love the sexy dangerous girl. They don't want her to be hot, they don't want the boys to like her, they want her to never grow up and forget daddy! Bayleys gimmick is a child essentially. I can understand soccer dad's and little girls rooting for her, but anyone else is a mystery to me.

As an adult male, I like them hot, slutty and wild like Paige. 

If there are any adult male fans of Bayley (not a dad) please quote me, I am interested in understanding your perspective.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I see Bayley as the special needs child who gets bullied and yet maintains a good attitude and prevails over the bullies in the end. It is a feel good story, so people like it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

She is one of the few wrestlers on RAW who are actually, genuinely, *fun*. It's easy to get excited for her and I find her enthusiasm intoxicating. I find her character enjoyable and believable. She's actually the only reason I watch RAW


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sufferin Succotash said:


> As an adult male, I like them hot, slutty and wild like Paige.
> 
> If there are any adult male fans of Bayley (not a dad) please quote me, I am interested in understanding your perspective.


I like the hot slutty types too but Bayley is just different. She brings variety to the women's division. I don't the entire division filled with slut types.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not sure. I miss the Divas.
I think it's cool to be "ironic" in the Wrestling fan world and so pretty people are hated (Smackdown Girls) and the ugly girls are ironically liked (Charlotte, Bayley). I don't really understand why you would root someone so average? Don't you want to root for people who are above average?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Stop overrating the SDL women. They got chicks who are just as average. Nattie and Naomi come to mind. Those two have been in the WWE for over 5 years and have accomplished squat. The SDL women are just benefitting from a better creative team but that whole division is just a plot device to push Nikki Bella and Total Divas/Bellas.


----------



## john smith 2 (Aug 17, 2016)

wow some of the comments are really mean, but i do have to agree with most of them , she's a 3 out of 10, I'm a guy so it's ok for me to objectify women. I don't know why the E is so bent on trying to legitimize wimens wrestling. It's like you know that the wnba is played on the highest professional level by women athletes, but it still sucks.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

IDK her 80s USA Up All Night movie Cheerleader look really can grow on a guy


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

LOL @ guys so insecure with their own masculinity that it bothers them to see other men wearing shirts about hugs.

Bayley is great, end of story.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

She's got monster titties and a Phat ass!

I don't mind her character at all. It's a good underdog tale. 

I don't like her in ring work, she really needs to improve that to hang with Charlotte etc.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

They like her because she appeals to them personally in some way or another, everyone is different and we all like different things.

Questions like this are silly really, it's as though you expect people to have the same opinion as yourself but can't understand when people feel differently.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

heel_turn said:


> I'm not sure. I miss the Divas.
> I think it's cool to be "ironic" in the Wrestling fan world and so pretty people are hated (Smackdown Girls) and the ugly girls are ironically liked (Charlotte, Bayley). I don't really understand why you would root someone so average? Don't you want to root for people who are above average?


If I want to root for someone average I can root for myself , or my mama :lmao

Her appeal strikes like DB's, average simple guy that doesn't give a shit about looking professional. People can relate to that. Her social awkwardness and cringe / trainwreck life interviews are moments in life tv are all things we can relate to.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

john smith 2 said:


> wow some of the comments are really mean, but i do have to agree with most of them , she's a 3 out of 10, I'm a guy so it's ok for me to objectify women. I don't know why the E is so bent on trying to legitimize wimens wrestling. It's like you know that the wnba is played on the highest professional level by women athletes, but it still sucks.


Then who would be a 2 or 1 or does your scale start at 0?


----------



## john smith 2 (Aug 17, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> Then who would be a 2 or 1 or does your scale start at 0?


3 is a bit harsh, i would probably bump her up to a 4. I'm no fabio myself, although I'm probably spoiled by the amount of beautiful women i see around me. Here's a full scale

0- fat wimmen
1- luna
2- jazz
3- sasha banks
4- charlotte flair
5- renee young
6 - alexa bliss
7- torrie wilson
8/9ish - trish stratus/stacy keibler


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

She's a believable underdog just like Bryan.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ummmm i believe Luna died.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Ty


scshaastin said:


> Ummmm i believe Luna died.


That brings her down from 1 to a solid 0 on the ten scale


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Honestly, if you don't get why Bayley is popular, stop watching Wrestling. It's clearly not for you.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Because people aren't being serious super masculine, testosterone, king of the jungle driven men and instead they are enjoying the innocent fun gimmick.


Wrestling is totally serious business and only supermodels and roided up meat heads deserve to be pushed!



Gift Of Jericho said:


> She looks like a dude ? Why is everyone that isn't a solid 10 ugly as sin to people on the Internet ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the internet, where everyone is a supermodel who only bangs other model types, obviously!


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

This is pure assumption, but I think the adult male audience's preference for Bayley is probably because of the same reason why a large group of women and kids liked super-Cena. Adult male audience generally dislikes Cena of the past decade since he was a stale whitemeat babyface who despite apparently being a wrestling superman was still booked to act like underdog that fans are expected to be rooting for(which is a totally valid point), while I assume adult female audience could tolerate this characteristic more as most of them are attracted by males, which includes Cena. The same goes between the adult male audience and Bayley.

The difference, though, is that Bayley is a believable underdog and being a whitemeat babyface is actually her natural role while Cena not as much, and that Bayley is not booked to sit at the top and go over everyone for years like Cena was, hence why Bayley is always cheered while Cena got 50/50 reaction or even generally booed, and why people that dislike Bayley are the minority right now.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I like the underdog Bayley from NXT, Bayley from WWE RAW is someone different tho.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Because she's likeable...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bayley looks like a butterface Stephanie McMahon, and some people go for that.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

InexorableJourney said:


> Bayley looks like a butterface Stephanie McMahon, and some people go for that.




So you find every male wrestler you like attractive?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Loopee said:


> So you find every male wrestler you like attractive?


Funnily enough I don't look for attractiveness in males.

I can easily overlook it in females too, but Bayley does not impress me as a wrestler, or a personality, so I'm trying hard to think why other people rate her.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Honestly, if you don't get why Bayley is popular, stop watching Wrestling. It's clearly not for you.


EMMA was better than Bayley. You would see the grown men do the Emma dance by moving their arms back and fourth..But HUGGER gimmick is also very epic. I. Gonna wear t-shirt to my IT job interview use tomorow.. I am a HUGGER and not afraid of it


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> Funnily enough I don't look for attractiveness in males.
> 
> I can easily overlook it in females too, but Bayley does not impress me as a wrestler, or a personality, *so I'm trying hard to think why other people rate her.*


Don't bother. If you don't like her then just move on with your life. I doubt anyone can change your view of her anyway.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Because people have their own opinions? 

It's wrestling dude it's not that serious or complicated.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I say same thing, and people just say I'm a butt hurt Becky fan. 

Bayley talks on the mic, the same way all the time. She really does act like a little kid. I use to think people were overreacting when they said that, but just look up all her mic promos and how she talks to people and the crowd, I've seen little improvement since NXT. I said same thing about Sasha, yet they had no problem pushing her from Team Bad to the big women's match at Wrestlemania all in the span of like 2-3 months. Charlotte was no saint at first, but she improved to point she is great on the mic, or at least a lot better than everyone.

I think Jax has better mic skills. She is confident and she gets her character.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't stand her. Unlikable face, dumb gimmick, goofy outfits, stupid entrance, stupid song, forced acting during her matches, garbage finisher, Warrior wannabe, and Hogan wannabe.

I'm so glad she's not even that over on Raw.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Monterossa said:


> I can't stand her. Unlikable face, dumb gimmick, goofy outfits, stupid entrance, stupid song, forced acting during her matches, garbage finisher, Warrior wannabe, and Hogan wannabe.
> 
> I'm so glad she's not even that over on Raw.


You know her freaking outfit is a nod to Macho Man, meaning she is just like Sasha, getting cheap pops from other peoples hard work, Sashas pulling on strings of Eddy and using Snoop to further her boss gimmick. And both use multiple people, cause Bayley been using Dusty Rhodes as another person trying to build their career off, even though anyone from FCW/NXT could use him, but of course she is the main one doing it. 

With Charlotte, she deserves everything she has, cause he Dad is the greatest wrestler of all time. Becky, Emma, Eva Marie and Alexa Bliss are the only women not trying to poach off ex-wrestlers or family. With Bliss it is random people saying she looks like Trish she never really said she was next Trish. 

Carmella's dad was a wrestler despite not really using that fact on TV, Jax being in the Rock family has been brought up multiple times, Nattie thinks she deserves the world since her Dad tag teamed with Bret Hart, Dana living in Charlotte's limelight, and Paige always brings up her wrestling since 13 in a family of wrestlers.

Bellas, Naomi, Lana, and Renee, haven't used family or exwrestlers, but they married wrestlers which helped their careers, cause now Naomi is technically part of the Rock Family aka Anoai.


Anyway, it would be nice to see a Woman wrestler not relying on men. This is why I like Smackdown, it is Becky vs Bliss, there is no fluff, no ex-wrestlers or boyfriends brought up.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MarkovKane said:


> You know her freaking outfit is a nod to Macho Man, meaning she is just like Sasha, getting cheap pops from other peoples hard work, Sashas pulling on strings of Eddy and using Snoop to further her boss gimmick. And both use multiple people, cause Bayley been using Dusty Rhodes as another person trying to build their career off, even though anyone from FCW/NXT could use him, but of course she is the main one doing it.


Most people don't even know about Bayley being a fan of Macho Man. Just those that follow her on social media. The announcers don't even mention it when she is in the ring. Bayley used Dusty only once and that was last night. 



MarkovKane said:


> *With Charlotte, she deserves everything she has, cause he Dad is the greatest wrestler of all time.* Becky, Emma, Eva Marie and Alexa Bliss are the only women not trying to poach off ex-wrestlers or family. With Bliss it is random people saying she looks like Trish she never really said she was next Trish.


Are you giving Charlotte a pass? She uses her dad more than any other woman has used a family member in the company. Her whole gimmick is Ric Flair with tits and a vagina.



MarkovKane said:


> Carmella's dad was a wrestler despite not really using that fact on TV, Jax being in the Rock family has been brought up multiple times, Nattie thinks she deserves the world since her Dad tag teamed with Bret Hart, Dana living in Charlotte's limelight, and Paige always brings up her wrestling since 13 in a family of wrestlers.
> *
> Bellas, Naomi, Lana, and Renee, haven't used family or exwrestlers, but they married wrestlers which helped their careers,* cause now Naomi is technically part of the Rock Family aka Anoai.


How is that any different? How has being married to one of the Uso's helped Naomi? They still won't push her.




MarkovKane said:


> Anyway, it would be nice to see a Woman wrestler not relying on men. This is why I like Smackdown, it is Becky vs Bliss, there is no fluff, no ex-wrestlers or boyfriends brought up.


Yeah let's ignore the rest of Smackdown's women who are always talking about boyfriends and husbands. Last week was just one big "Let's bring our dating lives into the show" episode. Miz brought up Renee sleeping with Dean Ambrose. Nattie brought up Nikki's relationship with Cena, something Carmella's been doing for the last 2 months. Let's not forget announcers reminding us Maryse and the Miz are married in real life. The Smackdown women are using men way more than the RAW women.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Her ass.. That's about it.. *Which she doesn't have to begin with* but this is a WF crowd who get excited over a naked ankle


Huh? You saying Bayley has no ass? Are we talking about the same ass? Cause these pictures and GIF's say different


















































Her ass may not be as big as Kim Kardashian's or Nicky Manash's and i'm glad its not cause asses that big look horrible imo. But to say she has no ass is just a lie, imo its the perfect size, not too big but just big enough and its all natural. I mean what constitutes as a big ass these days? They have to look like 2 beach balls attached to you? No thanks, i prefer natural asses that aren't the size of boulders.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Huh? You saying Bayley has no ass? Are we talking about the same ass? Cause these pictures and GIF's say different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her ass is huge don't worry lmao


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

What embarrassing thread this has turned into. Now you fanboys are talking about Bayley's ass. How is it Mods keep this shit open, but are so quick to close other threads. 



Monterossa said:


> I can't stand her. Unlikable face, dumb gimmick, goofy outfits, stupid entrance, stupid song, forced acting during her matches, garbage finisher, Warrior wannabe, and Hogan wannabe.
> 
> I'm so glad she's not even that over on Raw.


Sounds exactly like the female version of Cena.



MarkovKane said:


> You know her freaking outfit is a nod to Macho Man, meaning she is just like Sasha, getting cheap pops from other peoples hard work, Sashas pulling on strings of Eddy and using Snoop to further her boss gimmick. And both use multiple people, cause Bayley been using Dusty Rhodes as another person trying to build their career off, even though anyone from FCW/NXT could use him, but of course she is the main one doing it.
> 
> With Charlotte, she deserves everything she has, cause he Dad is the greatest wrestler of all time. Becky, Emma, Eva Marie and Alexa Bliss are the only women not trying to poach off ex-wrestlers or family. With Bliss it is random people saying she looks like Trish she never really said she was next Trish.
> 
> ...


Mine as well just release rest of entire Women's roster. You're a total joke.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

colin922 said:


> What embarrassing thread this has turned into. Now you fanboys are talking about Bayley's ass. How is it Mods keep this shit open, but are so quick to close other threads.


B-b-but dat ass doe :bahgawd


----------

